
Why Rust's Unsafe Works - based2
https://jam1.re/blog/why-rusts-unsafe-works
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/iabwnt/why_rus...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/iabwnt/why_rusts_unsafe_works/)

